# Google- IBD: Children with Crohn's have high levels of folate - What Doctors Don't Tell You



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">IBD: Children with Crohn's have high levels of folateWhat Doctors Don't Tell You, UK - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>*...* Inflammatory *bowel* disease (IBD), including Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis, is a much graver condition than *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS). H.. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

